

Startups for the "other" 4 Billion - umar_saif
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-innovations/a-tale-of-two-tech-startup-cities/2012/06/05/gJQAz6w6FV_story.html

======
umar_saif
Why we don't see any homerun product-based startups in the developing world
...

